# Should i trust my wife who's going for vacation herself?



## achola (May 5, 2014)

My wife told me she wants to go on vacation by herself and am not comfortable with it, should i trust her?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You'll get more input from the "General" forum... Also, tell people why you don't trust her.

C


----------

